# VPM Yachtcharter -- St. Martin



## EpicAdventure (May 18, 2006)

I'm looking to do a charter out of St. Martin in March. I'm looking at going with VPM Yachtcharter, which is either a French or a Dutch company I think? 

Anyone have any experience with them?

Thanks!!


----------

